# Weight



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Can you guess the weight of this fish? Caught in Delaware Ohio, at a public pond. The fish measured 27 1/4 inches. - this is right
Weight is from a scale but does not mean it is perfect.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

8 lb 2 oz.... Haven't seen you on here much over the winter, been fishing much?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Why doesn't that guy look happier?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

9 lb 4 oz :B


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

7.3 LBS of pure big bass


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

Tried to find the lenght to weight conversion for ohio but couldnt. In Texas it would weight a little under 13 lb's In South Carolina it would weight 11 1/2 lbs. The Ohio record is 13 lb 2 oz. I bet if you used it for bait you could catch one monster of a crappie.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

It's long that's for sure. I'm surprised it didn't have more girth though.
I would say right around 9lbs give or take 6oz...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

6.5 is my guess and I am sure to be wrong with a length like that 
:B


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Everyone fishing in delaware now a days lol


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I would go 6 3/4lb


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

5lb 14oz. Tell me which pond and I'll give you the fish's age & horoscope . I can tell by the background it's not the pond we ice fished.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

long fish...i'll give it 8lb 7oz


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That is a long fish. Can't wait to see what it weighed. Its a lot easier to guess weight of a bass in person. Im usually pretty close but in pics im not as good. Not very many grow over 23 to 24 inches in ohio and at that size they are around 6.5 to 7.5lbs or a tad bigger. Who knows what a 27 and a quarter comes in at. By the way great job!


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

its a long fish but looks skinny, Id say maybe 6 at most


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

catfish catchers said:


> its a long fish but looks skinny, Id say maybe 6 at most


Not too skinny, take another peek.
I would go with 9lbs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

its tough to tell if it's got girth by the angle of the pic....but it doesnt look skinny. just not fat.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Arms extended,fist would not fit into mouth, somewhere between 6.6 to 7.3


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

its weird, i could fit my fist into a 23"er i caught. i took a pic for proof lol


----------



## bmcfallspmd (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like a 10 lb to me.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

6lb9oz nice for Ohio!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Dang Mike nice bass!! I say 7.5 pounds


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

8lbs 10ozs


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

dre said:


> Dang Mike nice bass!! I say 7.5 pounds


That is what I was guessing also......


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

ON A SCALE:::::: 
10.2 - again on a scale. So you decide. But that is what the scale read. By the way, that isn't me..haha
All you delaware anglers - local public pond. 
ON A SCALE:::: 
did I repeat myself? yes because I can only tell you what the scale read. Nothing more, nothing less. Enjoy the debate. 
No matter the size, what a bass I believe the guy was still in shock when he pulled the fish out of the water. He put her back for another day. 
I have been fishing a little, just not as fun because my home lake has been chocolate most of the fall and winter.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Man was I off or what... Was this done on a scale? !#


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Fish was 27 1/4 though. I don,t think it is that unbelievable. If a 27" saugeye can weigh 8 and change why couldn't' that bass weigh at least close to 10. Girth can be very difficult to gauge from a picture. If I caught it, it would be 10 lbs. for ying I give it 9


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Nice fish.... I have not fished that pond for along time!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve never even seen a real live 27" bass. so it would be hard to guess the weight. but i did see a florida bass that was 10 lbs and 23" long. but she had a gut that looked like she swallwed a basketball. but this fish is 4" longer, so i would guess it could weigh about 10 lbs. and by the way the 23" 10 lber i seen in florida was on a certified scale. i once caught a 23" bass in a farm pond in tenn in the summer time and it was alittle shinny and only weighted 5 lbs.
sherman


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

That is a real lunker no matter where it is from. My personal best was in Mass. 25" and
7.8 lbs. Over a three year period I caught that same fish with the Clipped Dorsal three times. It was a different weight each time. It weighed 6.14 the 1st catch, 7.8 the second, and 7.1 the third time. I caught it on a rootbeer Berkley crayfish all three times. I'm with her, I love lobster!!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

if u have length n girth piedmontfishingclub.com has a fish calculater at the bottom of the page. id give it 11.2lbs


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry, but that's very thin fish. 6 at the most.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

ha...ha... thanks Mickey.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

6.200000000000


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike,

All I know is if it was a Steelhead it would be around 7 lbs.


Wes


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

are we talking delaware county or delaware proper. i live in delaware and fish all around delaware county on a regular basis and i cant, for the life of me, figure out what pond that is or where it could possibly be... any other clues?


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

nice bass. That is the exact same length as my biggest largemouth. I caught mine in 2000. It was at a small neighborhood farm pond in Canal Fulton Ohio. I never did get to weigh mine. I found a calculator once that said it was over 10lb. I did get pictures, but they arent digital, so I dont know how to post them up.


----------



## brucey42085 (Jun 4, 2011)

ok so i keep looking at this pic and the only place i can think of that makes any sense i was under the impression was private...


----------



## Jayfisher (Mar 11, 2012)

i would say prolly around 8 1/2 pounds or better! Great lookin bass thow for sure! good catch man!


----------

